# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Mid Cycle blood work 500mg test e per week

## william981125

I'm 6 weeks into my cycle. At 500mg of testoviron depot per week which is testosterone enanthate . My total testosterone levels came in at 30.37ng/ml and the reference range is 2.41-8.27ng/ml. Is this high enough?

----------


## Sfla80

> I'm 6 weeks into my cycle. At 500mg of testoviron depot per week which is testosterone enanthate. My total testosterone levels came in at 30.37ng/ml and the reference range is 2.41-8.27ng/ml. Is this high enough?


Not familiar with your ranges, but even with that said .

You are almost 4 times the range. I say you are gtg 

Did you test for anything else?

----------


## william981125

> Not familiar with your ranges, but even with that said .
> 
> You are almost 4 times the range. I say you are gtg
> 
> Did you test for anything else?


Yeah I've been looking everywhere for this ng/ml. Everywhere else I could only see blood work with ng/dl. Everything else is within normal range.

----------


## jstone

> I'm 6 weeks into my cycle. At 500mg of testoviron depot per week which is testosterone enanthate. My total testosterone levels came in at 30.37ng/ml and the reference range is 2.41-8.27ng/ml. Is this high enough?


Your levels in ng/dl should be 3037. I consider anything 6 times or over the dose acceptable. I prefer to se around 8 times for my own bloodwork. Everyone will have slightly different levels due to how there body processes the testosterone .

----------


## william981125

> Your levels in ng/dl should be 3037. I consider anything 6 times or over the dose acceptable. I prefer to se around 8 times for my own bloodwork. Everyone will have slightly different levels due to how there body processes the testosterone.


What about nmol/l? I see some blood work uses that measurement. What would my levels be in nmol/l? Thanks a lot.

----------

